# TRC Composite, which to buy?



## chrisjohn (Sep 15, 2005)

*TCR Composite, which to buy?*

My local Giant dealer has '05 TCR 3's and SE's for decent prices, 300 bucks off MSRP, but should I wait for the '06 model with full 105 and Mavic wheels? Anyone know what the MSRP's for '06 will be?


----------



## carmy (May 18, 2004)

I don't know the '06 prices but I would consider the TCR2 if your LBS is discounting. Full ultegra with the exception of the brakes, Shimano wheels, same frame.


----------



## chrisjohn (Sep 15, 2005)

Ended up with the TCR limited, they cut me a deal I couldn't refuse.

Carbon ride is no joke.


----------



## Dave Riley (Sep 22, 2005)

*TCR Composite 2*

Some time in the not-so-distant future I'm going to upgrade my road bike from a Trek 1000(my 1st bike as a 50 year old runner turned newbie triathlete). Needless to say, I've been bitten by the "bug" and now own 3 bikes...I'm planning to spend 1500-2200 for a decent road bike. I just found this website, and can't believe all the info. and generally good-natured folks here. Just today I found this 'Giant" forum. Since I've heard a lot of good things about the company, and since they seem to be at the forefront of affordable carbon frames, I thought I'd ask for some feedback on the TCR Composites . Thanks in advance.
Dave


----------



## carmy (May 18, 2004)

I recently purchased a Giant TCR composite frame to replace a Cannondale CAAD3 aluminum with carbon fork. After about 4 weeks of use, I am extremely pleased. Its a great ride. No complaints so far. SInce I had relatively new components (Ultegra 9spd), I purchased only the frame for what I believe was a good price. However, IMO, the TCR composite line of bikes are an excellent value.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I already have a TCR Comp 1 and am shopping for a second bike. For the ultimate variety, I'm getting a 2006 Pinarello Galileo, with the funky forklegs. Both bikes are at opposite extremes of the spectrum, so comparing rides will be interesting. The Pinarello will eventually be spec-ed out with Campy Record; the Giant with DuraAce.

But while shopping for my 2nd bike, I looked long and hard at everything out there, including Scott and all the Italian manufacturers. I looked at all the prices. I will tell you this: you will NOT find a decent quality all carbon fiber bike for under $2000 except for the TCR Comp 3, which I think goes for $1600 or so. There is NO OTHER CF bike out there under $2000 except for Giant. Even the budget Tommaso is around $2200 (a 15 lb. bike with full DuraAce!). Hell, expect to spend at least $2300 just for a CF frame - if you can find one on year-end closeout. Even the Scott will run $2500.

Somebody over the web was selling a custom Kuoto race bike decked out in turquoise paint for $5k, all carbon fiber. The frame is exactly the same as the Giant Composite!

I'm 53 years old and can pedal comfortably at 24 mph on the Giant TCR Comp 1, wearing baggy shorts, T-shirt, and hairy legs - with hands on top the bar. I attribute it to the light and aerodynamic CF frame, I guess (I am crossing over from ATB biking where I'm used to pushing a big gear up hills).


----------



## eayste (Jul 2, 2003)

chrisjohn said:


> Ended up with the TCR limited, they cut me a deal I couldn't refuse.
> 
> Carbon ride is no joke.



I just got one yesterday.
The thing is just amazing.
I spoke to the Giant Rep in our area.
The price of carbon fiber is going no where but up.
So CF bikes will be getting more expensive here on out.
I think you bought at the right time.


----------

